
What If We're Wrong? Steelmanning the Case Against Crypto - benmdi
https://www.buildblockchain.tech/blog/what-if-were-wrong
======
flyblackbox
I can think of a few other examples that critics use, like illicit purchase on
Silk Road, money laundering, or anonymous funding of evil (terrorism or
organized crime).

It would be awesome to actually try and quantify what the effect might be if
decentralized systems are in place to facilitate them.

All of these things happen already very successfully within our old world
economy. So to take your argument a step further, is there any way to
calculate the potential increase in this type of criminal activity?

